# Hello Warmouth



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello Warmouth, you may have been here a long time, I don't know, but only till recently have I seen your post in the religion forums. Welcome. Bunch of good guys to converse with here. Most very respectful of others beliefs. I use these guys as a sounding board often. No where else can I get  unbiased feedback. LOL, I can't recall all the times that these guys have made me realize my assumptions. Anyway, I'm rambling now, I should get to the point. I was wondering where you stood on bible inerrancy? Always good to know where someone is coming from. Most of the guys here know my positions. Knowing one's core foundation helps to understand one's post. A hazzard of a forum like this is that often we misinterpret what someone says. Sorry to single you out like this, but your the only newcomer lately. Things had gotten quiet around here until you come along.


----------

